# TT to get 180PS 1.8 TFSI Entry-Level Version



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

I know some folks have been hoping for this.

https://www.audi-mediaservices.com/...itteilungen/2015/04/23/audi_tt_1_8_tfsi_.html

http://www.carscoops.com/2015/04/audi-t ... level.html

http://www.worldcarfans.com/11504239267 ... -180-ps-18

http://www.inautonews.com/audi-tt-new-e ... introduced


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow, that didn't take long did it! It seems as though Audi is not hanging around with the introduction of a more affordable entry level engine in the range, perhaps in response to initial market uptake on the 2.0 pricing. By my reckoning that's about £23,000 (ex-VAT) for the 1.8 Sport which I think is about £3k on the starting point last time round. Speeds are marginally improved over the current 1.8 by about 0.2mph (note the 6 speed S-tronic is slower than the manual!) but it is the emissions output that appears to have been reduced by around 20 g/km.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Wow, that didn't take long did it! It seems as though Audi is not hanging around with the introduction of a more affordable entry level engine in the range, perhaps in response to initial market uptake on the 2.0 pricing. By my reckoning that's about £23,000 (ex-VAT) for the 1.8 Sport which I think is about £3k on the starting point last time round. Speeds are marginally improved over the current 1.8 by about 0.2mph (note the 6 speed S-tronic is slower than the manual!) but it is the emissions output that appears to have been reduced by around 20 g/km.


IMO they'd have been better off increasing the standard spec (it never ceases to amaze me what Audi expect you to pay extra for on an expensive car like a TT) of the existing models and giving dealers more room to discount.

It's just too early in the model's lifecycle to be putting out an entry level, lower powered version.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

TortToise said:


> IMO they'd have been better off increasing the standard spec (it never ceases to amaze me what Audi expect you to pay extra for on an expensive car like a TT) of the existing models and giving dealers more room to discount.


Wouldn't we all love that but then audi would say it takes away our choice to "personalise" :roll:

As for the 180PS version, they should really put in the 150PS 1.4 COD. Didn't the Mk1 roadster have a 150PS version?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Martin L said:


> TortToise said:
> 
> 
> > IMO they'd have been better off increasing the standard spec (it never ceases to amaze me what Audi expect you to pay extra for on an expensive car like a TT) of the existing models and giving dealers more room to discount.
> ...


Yes it did - and although engines have moved on, a 1.4 in a TT would just not be right at all IMO!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

senwar said:


> Martin L said:
> 
> 
> > TortToise said:
> ...


There's a fairly big gap in my engine bay with the 1.8 so heaven knows what else you could store in there with a 1.4! :lol:


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> There's a fairly big gap in my engine bay with the 1.8 so heaven knows what else you could store in there with a 1.4! :lol:


A couple of massive turbos maybe to make up for the lack of grunt?! :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Wow, that didn't take long did it! It seems as though Audi is not hanging around with the introduction of a more affordable entry level engine in the range, perhaps in response to initial market uptake on the 2.0 pricing. By my reckoning that's about £23,000 (ex-VAT) for the 1.8 Sport which I think is about £3k on the starting point last time round. Speeds are marginally improved over the current 1.8 by about 0.2mph (note the 6 speed S-tronic is slower than the manual!) but it is the emissions output that appears to have been reduced by around 20 g/km.


Yep that would seem about right. Probably around £27,250 for the Sport for those of us who do pay VAT. Performance is more or less the same but mpg is up from 33.2 to 38.7 (urban) and 54.3 to 67 (extra urban).


----------



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

That's good news. Didn't think they were going to put the 1.8 in the Mk3. When I bought my car the dealer said they were selling 4 1.8s for every 2.0 TT. The thing that I noticed was unlike a lot of other cars the only difference between the 1.8 and 2.0 was the engine no extra spec or anything so the £3k price difference was a lot for me. I don't think I would notice the difference for most of my driving.

Colin


----------



## buddylove (May 22, 2012)

Does anyone know on here if the July release (as the OP link) is only available for the German market or if the 1.8 is going to be made availabe in the UK at the same time ? My PCP deal runs out in October on my MKII so a July order from me on a 1.8 MKIII would be perfect timing based on a 12-14 week wait. Would be great if you could get the 10% discount currently availabe on Orangewheels for the 2 ltr on the 1.8 also :lol:


----------



## joshchouk (May 26, 2015)

Hopefully they haven't made a change in standard spec from the current 2.0 TFSI model...

I had to pay for front centre armrest and cruise control on my TTS... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

The Front Centre Arm rest comes as part of the Comfort and Sound pack.
Cruise is optional.

Mine did not come with it and I wonder if it can be retrofitted without recourse to Audi dealer charges, anyone know if it requires recoding by the factory?


----------

